# Exotic boas discovered on the Gold Coast



## monix (Feb 17, 2009)

*Published:* courier mail
*Source: http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25064420-3102,00.html

:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:

*


> *TWO South American boa constrictors have taken up residence at an RSPCA refuge after being seized from a Gold Coast apartment.*
> The snakes, which are about 1.7m long, were confiscated by police at Burleigh Heads last week following a tip-off, and one person has been charged.
> 
> Worth about $40,000, the reptiles were being kept in a large plastic container with a few holes in the top, police said.
> ...


----------



## Retic (Feb 17, 2009)

Worth about $40,000 :lol: Never let the truth get in the way of some sensationalism


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 17, 2009)

Hahaha, you got that right boa! $40G? I think from memory, Columbian Boas run for about $150 bucks back home from memory, and that's Canada, where everything is expensive!!


----------



## ad (Feb 17, 2009)

The didnt mention the poor things were heavily mite infested also,
They came from tubs that ya wouldnt put a maccie in,

This is so disgusting.


----------



## monix (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah.. robyn is my least favorite reporter at news.com.au. and that is sayin alot. lol


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 17, 2009)

40 grand,what a load of ......maybe 40bucks each,2 that gets caught another 100 get brought into the country..


----------



## Super (Feb 17, 2009)

Would you look how she is holding the snake! I laugh derisively at her. My snake knowledge is far superior! I don't know why these people bother for they are obviously not as good at snakology as people like us. Let's all pick pick pick at the article and feel smug behind our monitors!

(That's generally how these threads go)


----------



## JasonL (Feb 17, 2009)

If you keep exotics..never treat your girlfriend bad...thats my tip for the day....


----------



## Retic (Feb 17, 2009)

With the numbers bred in this country I doubt anyone would bother bringing any in. 



pythons73 said:


> 40 grand,what a load of ......maybe 40bucks each,2 that gets caught another 100 get brought into the country..


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 17, 2009)

JasonL said:


> If you keep exotics..never treat your girlfriend bad...thats my tip for the day....


 

Truer words were never spoken :lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 17, 2009)

so the RSPCA has them at the moment... does anyone know where they will end up? euth or what zoo?
just curious


Nat  x


----------



## ogg666 (Feb 17, 2009)

Super said:


> Would you look how she is holding the snake! I laugh derisively at her. My snake knowledge is far superior! I don't know why these people bother for they are obviously not as good at snakology as people like us. Let's all pick pick pick at the article and feel smug behind our monitors!
> 
> (That's generally how these threads go)


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: bingo!!!!!!


----------



## Kurto (Feb 17, 2009)

boa said:


> With the numbers bred in this country I doubt anyone would bother bringing any in.


 
Too true. If you poke your nose around enough they are not that hard to come by. But 40 grand! give me a break! Try under a $1000. Even an fully grown iguana isn't worth that much here!


----------



## BenReyn (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol- it's sad they were kept in such small enclosures..but now the dude who kept 'em will be fined heftylike


----------



## Reptilia (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone looking at the article and seeing that they are worth 40k (which isnt true) will only encourage some people to smuggle or illegaly acquire exotics. If they stated that they were only worth say $1000 then people would be less inclined to look twice and ponder.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 17, 2009)

*Snakes on a plane in the gold coast*

$40,000 & up to 4 m in length-WOW! Could of been worse, could of been VENOMOUS CORN SNAKES!


----------



## ConsoleWizard (Feb 17, 2009)

Your right about that 40,000 price tag will make people import more


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 22, 2009)

Pfft selfish, who knows what damn diseases they could have spread to our Australian wildlife grrrrrrrrrr, its made me grumpy.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 23, 2009)

Emmalicious said:


> Pfft selfish, who knows what damn diseases they could have spread to our Australian wildlife grrrrrrrrrr, its made me grumpy.


 I would be surprised if they were "brought" in as babies when there are so many here already, I have heard of 2nd, third, & fourth generation "Aussie" boas.


----------



## snake.tat (Aug 1, 2011)

*a load of crap*



monix said:


> *Published:* courier mail
> *Source: http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,25064420-3102,00.html
> 
> :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
> ...


all of this information is aload of crap as i no the person who owned the 2 boas. as for the $40,000 boas hahahahahaha what a joke, they were bred in melbourne and cost $300 each. and as for them living in a plastic tub with no water is all rubish aswell. the snakes had there own 4 by 4 bedroom to them selfs which had a massive bowl of water. they were only put in that plastic container when his mate was over and he had his son with him because his son was only 3 and didnt want him going in the room and hurting 1 of the snakes accidently, so max time they would spend in the container would be 12 hrs roughly and any1 who has owned snaked would no they can live with out water for days. the snakes were well looked after as they were like his kids. so theres the true story about the snakes. the media once again throwing made up figures and made up storys to make it all sound alot biger than what it really was.


----------



## snake.tat (Aug 1, 2011)

getarealdog said:


> I would be surprised if they were "brought" in as babies when there are so many here already, I have heard of 2nd, third, & fourth generation "Aussie" boas.


the snakes were bred in melbourne and so were there parents


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 1, 2011)

We could not find the page you requested. This is either because:

There's an error in the address or link you have entered in your browser;
There's a technical issue and the page has not been properly published;
The article was removed to comply with a legal order;
It is an older article that has been removed from the site.
If you believe that this is a technical error, please contact us and tell us the location of this page.

Thats all i get when I go to your link.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 1, 2011)

This is from 2009.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 1, 2011)

yet another old pointless thread dug up from the deeps


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 1, 2011)

snake.tat said:


> all of this information is aload of crap as i no the person who owned the 2 boas. as for the $40,000 boas hahahahahaha what a joke, they were bred in melbourne and cost $300 each. and as for them living in a plastic tub with no water is all rubish aswell. the snakes had there own 4 by 4 bedroom to them selfs which had a massive bowl of water. they were only put in that plastic container when his mate was over and he had his son with him because his son was only 3 and didnt want him going in the room and hurting 1 of the snakes accidently, so max time they would spend in the container would be 12 hrs roughly and any1 who has owned snaked would no they can live with out water for days. the snakes were well looked after as they were like his kids. so theres the true story about the snakes. the media once again throwing made up figures and made up storys to make it all sound alot biger than what it really was.



The only thing that is rubbish, is that your friend is breeding an exotic/illegal animal.

Who cares how well looked after they are...



newtolovingsnake said:


> We could not find the page you requested. This is either because:
> 
> There's an error in the address or link you have entered in your browser;
> There's a technical issue and the page has not been properly published;
> ...



This thread is over 2 years old. Of course a news link is going to be dead after that time.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 1, 2011)

aaahh... yes well would help if i had have of read the whole thread and not just snake tats post.. lol. my excuse is its monday.... and i changed my hair to blonde on the weekend.


----------



## K3nny (Aug 1, 2011)

You joined the forum to dig up a 2 year old thread?I smell troll...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 1, 2011)

MPTCOT(Mods please take care of this)


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 1, 2011)

Urban Dictionary: lazarus thread


----------



## Colin (Aug 1, 2011)

sending this thread back in the tardis to 2009 where it belongs


----------

